# Olympic cycling - track and road (may contain spoilers)



## rich p (23 Jul 2021)

Only two or one? day/s to go to the road race
https://www.cyclingnews.com/olympic-games/races/

Pog favourite but who knowsbin a one day event.
A brutal course apparently and a stellar field.
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/olympic-games/2021/startlist/preview
How will we ever spot Greg Van Avaermet from now on!


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> How will we ever spot Greg Van Avaermet from now on!


Won't he keep a gold band around his hat?


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2021)

I'm looking forward to all the races - the women's MTB looks excellent for us as well.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2021)

*Here's when to watch what. Who likes early starts?

Saturday, 24 July - 3am *

Men’s road race
*Sunday, 25 July - 5am*

Women’s road race
*Monday, 26 July - 7am*

Men’s cross-country mountain bike
*Tuesday, 27 July - 7am*

Women’s cross-country mountain bike
*Wednesday, 28 July - 3.30am-6am*

Women’s individual time trial

Men’s individual time trial
*Thursday, 29 July - 2am-3.45am*

Men’s BMX racing

Women’s BMX racing
*Friday, 30 July - 2am-3.50am*

Men’s BMX racing semi-finals and final

Women’s BMX racing semi-finals and final
*Saturday, 31 July - 2.10am-3.20am*

Women’s park BMX

Men’s park BMX
*Sunday, 1 August - 2am-3.20am*

Women’s park BMX final

Men’s park BMX final
*Monday, 2 August - 7.30am-10.30am*

Women’s team sprint qualifying

Women’s team pursuit qualifying

Women’s team sprint heats

Men’s team pursuit qualifying

Women’s team sprint finals
*Tuesday, 3 August - 7.30am-10.10am*

Women’s team pursuit heats

Men’s team sprint qualifying

Men’s team pursuit first round

Men’s team sprint first round

Women’s team pursuit finals

Men’s team sprint finals
*Wednesday, 4 August - 7.50am-11am*

Men’s sprint qualifying

Women’s Keirin first round

Men’s sprint heats

Men’s team pursuit finals
*Thursday, 5 August - 7.30am-10.50am*

Men’s Omnium scratch race

Men’s sprint heats

Women’s Keirin quarter-finals

Men’s Omnium tempo race

Men’s sprint race quarter-finals

Women’s Keirin semi-finals

Men’s Omnium elimination race

Women’s Keirin final

Men’s Omnium points race
*Friday, 6 August - 7.30am-11.15am*

Women’s sprint qualifying

Men’s sprint semi-finals

Women’s sprint heats

Men’s sprint semi-finals

Women’s Madison final

Men’s sprint finals
*Saturday, 7 August - 7.30am-10.25am*

Women’s sprint heats

Men’s Keirin first round

Women’s sprint quarter-finals

Men’s Madison final
*Sunday, 8 August - 2am-5.15am*

Women’s Omnium scratch race

Women’s sprint semi-finals

Men’s Keirin quarter-finals

Women’s Omnium tempo race

Men’s Keirin semi-finals

Women’s sprint finals

Women’s Omnium elimination race

Men’s Keirin final

Women’s Omnium points race


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> *Here's when to watch what. Who likes early starts?
> 
> Saturday, 24 July - 3am *
> 
> ...


3am for the Mens RR?
I'll just be getting home from the night club


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2021)

Pidcock and MVDP (amongst others, Schurter?) on Monday in the mtb race could be good sport.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> *Here's when to watch what. Who likes early starts?
> 
> Saturday, 24 July - 3am *
> 
> ...


There blows my chance of getting any work done in the next few weeks. Or any sleep, for that matter!


----------



## matticus (23 Jul 2021)

aaaargh - all the good stuff (the track) is on during school hours! 

(I get excited by the road races, then always disappointed. The coverage is soooooo dire compared to what we're used to in televised "normal" road races. Oh great, they're staying on the finish-line camera again, until _every _rider has completed Lap 2-of-8, whilst regularly failing to tell us who is in a breakaway.
Still, at least Hugh "tapping out a rhythmn!" Porter is off our screens now ... )


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Jul 2021)

Anyone know what channel they are being shown on

OK - I know I am being lazy - I should look it up myself but.....


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Anyone know what channel they are being shown on
> 
> OK - I know I am being lazy - I should look it up myself but.....


BBC One and Red Button, Eurosport and streamed on Discovery+

The video recorder will be getting some use this weekend because I can't see any sure highlights shows.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Anyone know what channel they are being shown on
> 
> OK - I know I am being lazy - I should look it up myself but.....


It's also all on GCN.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2021)

They'll be nowt happening for the first 2/3 hours anyway.


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> They'll be nowt happening for the first 2/3 hours anyway.


More like 5 hours for the men, probably.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2021)

Could be a bit different without trade teams...he said optimistically


----------



## Slick (23 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> *Here's when to watch what. Who likes early starts?
> 
> Saturday, 24 July - 3am *
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, very helpful. 

I still think I will need to rely on the highlight show though.


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Could be a bit different without trade teams...he said optimistically


Isn't usually. Except for Spain sometimes fighting amongst themselves, Movistars versus the rest. Remember Valvpiti and Purito marking each other at the Worlds while Rui Costa rode away to victory?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jul 2021)

Surely it's Slovenia v the rest of the world ? Shame it finishes on a motor racing track 🙄


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2021)

Slick said:


> Thanks for this, very helpful.
> 
> I still think I will need to rely on the highlight show though.


Me too! I love sleep


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

110 km to go. G at back of peloton, right shoulder and hip showing road rash. Apparently crashed with TGH and one other. All 5 Belges at the front. Pog and Rog not far behind.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

Shadow said:


> 110 km to go. G at back of peloton, right shoulder and hip showing road rash. Apparently crashed with TGH and one other. All 5 Belges at the front. Pog and Rog not far behind.


It was just a silly touch of wheels I think. He just has no luck.


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Could be a bit different without trade teams...he said optimistically



Maybe it's just me but I find it a bit of an odd event (road race) for the Olympics. It is more 'team' than individual so kinda doesn't fit the remit. @mjr refers to Spain's open infighting and I'd imagine there's some 'discussion' in all teams. Or maybe I've got it wrong and it's the nation that wins gold rather than the individual rider!!??

Still, good to watch either way.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2021)

Tratnik is a tractor


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2021)

And Thomas has hit the deck before I woke. Predictably


----------



## Beebo (24 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> And Thomas has hit the deck before I woke. Predictably


It’s getting rather silly now. He seems unable to avoid crashing. I know lucky plays a huge part but there must be other factors too.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2021)

G is out. What a bum few months he's had...again!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> G is out. What a bum few months he's had...again!


Feel for him ! 

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1418829482123747332?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2021)

Off to work ☹️ Need Kwiato as a top three please.


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Jul 2021)

This climb is pretty brutal. Pog on the attack.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2021)

Did you know that Fuglsang means "birdsong"?


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

Good innit


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

22k to go and this race is far from decided! It`s been a good watch so far


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

McNulty and Carapaz gone!
Everyone else waiting for Pog or WVA to chase.


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> 22k to go and this race is far from decided! It`s been a good watch so far


Definition of attritional.


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

Well as it`s the Lympics you have to favour McNulty! USA and gold tend to go hand in hand!


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

WVA is some rider. Well done fella, not settling for a scrap for bronze.


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

McNulty looks done


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

Carapaz goes. Just under 6 km to go. The rest 20 seconds behind.  Everyone done.


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

4 km, 30 secs lead.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2021)

Carapaz for gold


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

Carapaz gold for sure with 1.7k and a 40 second gap!


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

Adam yates medal???
would be nice


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

Fantastic ride.


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

Brilliant ride by Carapaz. well deserved


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2021)

Movistars response - it's only for three years


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

predictable 2nd/3rd. What a brutal race!


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

Well played Carapaz. Made the right moves and made them count. Can't argue with that. For me though, WVA made that race. He gets my MOTM.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

Enjoyed that…….. not sure they did! 😓


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

It's the first time I've watched an Olympic road race. Different game innit, I appreciate that now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2021)

That was some sprint from Pog


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

Rusty 🇨🇦 5th, Yates A 9th, Kwiato 11th.


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

Note that the first 10 were all different nationalities! Gold is what counts in the Lympics, sod teams!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2021)

Richie 😍


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Jul 2021)

Good race that. Shame Thomas and TGH managed to ride into each other. There was a metal strip in the middle of the road where they crashed which seemed to have something to do with it.


----------



## MasterDabber (24 Jul 2021)

So pleased to see Carapaz get that and not WvA or Pogacar.


----------



## Beebo (24 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> So pleased to see Carapaz get that and not WvA or Pogacar.


Ecuador’s first gold in 25years.


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Jul 2021)

yello said:


> It's the first time I've watched an Olympic road race. Different game innit, I appreciate that now.



I was trying to explain to my wife why it was different to the Tours and team races, especially how the peletons are likely to be smaller and less able to hunt down and eat up the breakaway riders.

I must admit that I find the Olympics format more interesting.

Absolutely gutted for Thomas. Has there ever been a more accident prone top rider than him?


----------



## gavroche (24 Jul 2021)

Why do commentators insist on distorting rider's name. I mean, Podacar isn't difficult to say is it? Why do they keep saying Podatchar ? You don't drive a Tchar do you? It is a very clear "car" at the end of his name. 
Apart from that, congratulations to Carapaz, a well deserved gold metal, especially so soon after the TdF.


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Why do commentators insist on distorting rider's name. I mean, *Podacar* isn't difficult to say is it? Why do they keep saying Podatchar ? You don't drive a Tchar do you? It is a very clear "car" at the end of his name.
> Apart from that, congratulations to Carapaz, a well deserved gold metal, especially so soon after the TdF.



Pogacar? 


View: https://youtu.be/kOsFFCLewfY


----------



## gavroche (24 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Pogacar?
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/kOsFFCLewfY



 Thanks for the correction.


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> I must admit that I find the Olympics format more interesting.



Almost a different sport! Tactically different. I did wonder though that, were it not for WVA, if we'd have seen any one of that chasing pack risk losing a chance at bronze to chase down Carapaz and McNulty. They all seemed content to look at each other. Even the commentators were saying it was Carapaz & McNulty for gold/silver when the gap was around 50 seconds, and I was kinda incredulous at that given the strength in that chasing pack. But then I was thinking of the other type of road racing!


----------



## Cathryn (24 Jul 2021)

Loved the medal ceremony - Carapaz being so emotional and Pog being rightfully chuffed to bits with his bronze! WVA didn't look too excited with silver. I hope he realises his achievement when it's sunk in.


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Jul 2021)

yello said:


> Almost a different sport! Tactically different. I did wonder though that, were it not for WVA, if we'd have seen any one of that chasing pack risk losing a chance at bronze to chase down Carapaz and McNulty. They all seemed content to look at each other. Even the commentators were saying it was Carapaz & McNulty for gold/silver when the gap was around 50 seconds, and I was kinda incredulous at that given the strength in that chasing pack. But then I was thinking of the other type of road racing!



I think the fact that they don't have team radios giving them advice and info all the time makes a big difference.


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

Ah yes, of course, the commentators mentioned the lack of radios and _directeurs sportifs _but I must admit I didn't twig to the implications.


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Loved the medal ceremony - Carapaz being so emotional and Pog being rightfully chuffed to bits with his bronze! WVA didn't look too excited with silver. I *hope he realises his achievement when it's sunk in.*



Exactly. GTs are like buses, miss one and there's another along soon, , but Olympics are only once in four years. And the medal is for you and your country not a transient sponsored team.


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

It might be enough for you or I, if we were good enough, yet I think he is such a driven athlete he isn’t only interested in gold.
And he now has the time trial on wednesday to think about, so no time to contemplate his achievement....yet!!


----------



## Once a Wheeler (24 Jul 2021)

Did I see it correctly? Carapaz and McNulty sped up just before the final feed and were allowed to go on the basis that they were probably just grabbing a bag. However, they took no food at all, powered through the feeding point and consolidated the break immediately afterwards. Brilliant tactics, presumably thought out well in advance, and fully worthy of the win.

Dunce of the day: the BBC. During the critical stages of the race they cut the commentary to splice in an interview with Mark Cavendish (not his fault) — a real kick-the-TV moment — and then a few minutes later, still in the critical phase, showed a gymnast who was in the process of qualifying in the heats of his event — not even a semi-final, let alone a final. Memories flood back of inane commentaries on Nicole Cooke's rides from BBC journalists who did not know a sprocket from a chainwheel; and that epic world track championship where they screened a summary of the whole championship during the full-on action stages of the madison so that when they finally put the madison on screen there remained only 10 laps or so of defensive riding to protect the gains made during the part which viewers had been prevented from seeing. BBC, please, please find some sports producers who actually know how cycling works!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2021)

Once a Wheeler said:


> Did I see it correctly? Carapaz and McNulty sped up just before the final feed and were allowed to go on the basis that they were probably just grabbing a bag. However, they took no food at all, powered through the feeding point and consolidated the break immediately afterwards. Brilliant tactics, presumably thought out well in advance, and fully worthy of the win.
> 
> Dunce of the day: the BBC. During the critical stages of the race they cut the commentary to splice in an interview with Mark Cavendish (not his fault) — a real kick-the-TV moment — and then a few minutes later, still in the critical phase, showed a gymnast who was in the process of qualifying in the heats of his event — not even a semi-final, let alone a final. Memories flood back of inane commentaries on Nicole Cooke's rides from BBC journalists who did not know a sprocket from a chainwheel; and that epic world track championship where they screened a summary of the whole championship during the full-on action stages of the madison so that when they finally put the madison on screen there remained only 10 laps or so of defensive riding to protect the gains made during part viewers had been prevented from seeing. BBC, please, please find some sports producers who actually know how cycling works!


Carapaz was still blagging it from the Tour 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2021)

Not at all surprising. BBC will studiously ignore all cycling unless there happens to be a British rider likely to win. Then they will cover it grudgingly and badly.


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not at all surprising. BBC will studiously ignore all cycling unless there happens to be a British rider likely to win.



Happens here in France too, except it's not just cycling. (Actually, in fairness, cycling understandably tends to be pretty well treated.... so long as there's a French cyclist!) But, yes, they'll cut away, mid event, from some coverage to show a French athlete prepping, wiping their nose or somesuch. I can understand the why of it but it doesn't stop it being frustrating.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2021)

GCN FTW


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Jul 2021)

I don't get why peeps criticize the bbc coverage. Its the same in every country. They cover sports that their audience is interested in. 

I was watching Belgian TV and, according to them, WvA was the only rider in it - until he, er wasn't.

My trainee (Belgian), sent me an sms at 6am to tell me to turn the tele on to watch BE get its first gold of the games. Fans around the world are as daft as each other!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> I don't get why peeps criticize the bbc coverage. Its the same in every country. They cover sports that their audience is interested in.


@Once a Wheeler gives a few examples of why above - for example cutting away in the middle of the action for an interview. They could at least take it seriously when they give it what little coverage they do.


----------



## yello (24 Jul 2021)

Criticise?



yello said:


> I can understand the why of it but it doesn't stop it being frustrating.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2021)

BBC sports coverage has always been sketchy. They were forever swapping channels and then swapping back during cricket and tennis historically, making recording a lottery. Before remote controls, (I am very, very old!!!) , you even had to get out of the chair to swap channels unless you had a very long stick...
I watched some BBC coverage this morning, while listening to GCN+ commentary, and they changed from mainstream to red button and back enough times for me to give up on them.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2021)

Simple solution was to watch it uninterrupted via the red button


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Simple solution was to watch it uninterrupted via the red button


Except they still went to a recording of a UK gymnast doing amazingly things with his body over what looked like an instrument of torture.


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Once a Wheeler gives a few examples of why above - for example cutting away in the middle of the action for an interview. They could at least take it seriously when they give it what little coverage they do.



I suppose so. I guess they realize not a huge amount of people are that interested.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jul 2021)

Karma's a bitch ain't it Wout?


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> I suppose so. I guess they realize not a huge amount of people are that interested.


To be honest I watch cycling on Eurosport so I don't get bothered by the BBC


----------



## MasterDabber (24 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> To be honest I watch cycling on Eurosport so I don't get bothered by the BBC


Me too.... the only time I see Dan Roan interested is if there's a hint of some doping story.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Simple solution was to watch it uninterrupted via the red button


They switched from the red button back to main channel though unless I missed something?


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2021)

Anyone up early to watch the women's race ? ,Does Lizzie have a chance to do a Carapaz while everyone watches the Dutch or are the Dutch to strong 
Question how are the numbers of riders per nation decided ?


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> They switched from the red button back to main channel though unless I missed something?


Could depend on what version of the red button, the one I was using brings up a web page like screen with presumably iPlayer based links.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> Anyone up early to watch the women's race ? ,Does Lizzie have a chance to do a Carapaz while everyone watches the Dutch or are the Dutch to strong
> Question how are the numbers of riders per nation decided ?


The race starts at 5am and is supposed to take about 5 hours so I will pick it up at 8am, good enough for me.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

Apparently, the reason that the BBC is chopping and changing between sports is a broadcast rights issue. Discovery/Eurosport/GCN basically have bought the pan-European rights and can broadcast/stream everything. The BBC can do just 2 sports at once.

I was looking forward to watching the RR using my new subscription to Eurosport. Oh, I can watch 6+ hours _without _a commentary, or the 57 minute highlights show _with _a commentary. Highlights it is. Make that about 35-40 minutes once the ads are taken into account. (When did they come back? My last subscription only ended a month ago and coverage was gloriously ad-free.)

Question for the day: When are highlights _NOT _highlights?

Answer: When they are _EUROSPORT _highlights... And there are 200+ kms to go. A group of riders is going away... Ad break... And with 90 kms to go, the breakaway is... Ad break... Oh, there we are now only 14 kms to go. The breakaway has evaporated. Something has happened but we don't need to know about that. It has been a really exciting race has it, and that is Carapaz and another rider off the front now... Just when and how did that happen? Hello, is anyone listening? Don't bother telling us then... Ah, Carapaz won. Well, at least I saw the first 20 riders cross the line.

Superb!


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2021)

Watching the women's road race. 85km to go, looks warm out there. Camera careful to not get too close to the lead rider as she has her jersey undone and what she's revealing is uncertain. It is Sunday morning after all.

Coverage switched to fencing (not garden variety) as there's a French competitor.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)

They'd need to be getting a wriggle on to catch the break, although absolutely nobody wants to work for the Dutch - directly or otherwise


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2021)

Back to cycling. Footage of a fall just shown. Was that caused by the metal strip at the centre of the road???


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)

Looked like a small wheel kiss, maybe because of the strip

*On GCN+ not Eurosport


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, the reason that the BBC is chopping and changing between sports is a broadcast rights issue. Discovery/Eurosport/GCN basically have bought the pan-European rights and can broadcast/stream everything. The BBC can do just 2 sports at once.
> 
> I was looking forward to watching the RR using my new subscription to Eurosport. Oh, I can watch 6+ hours _without _a commentary, or the 57 minute highlights show _with _a commentary. Highlights it is. Make that about 35-40 minutes once the ads are taken into account. (When did they come back? My last subscription only ended a month ago and coverage was gloriously ad-free.)
> 
> ...


Colin, GCN+ was 20 quid for the year and ad free.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Colin, GCN+ was 20 quid for the year and ad free.


Its' been bargainous. Best £20 of the year.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2021)

I'm crossing my fingers for Cecilie Uttrup Ludwig. Can you imagine the post-race interview???


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

It's surely too far fir Van Vleuten to stay away?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Its' been bargainous. Best £20 of the year.


🎯


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Colin, GCN+ was 20 quid for the year and ad free.


I pay god knows how much for Netflix and I think I may have watched a couple of programmes. Both crap. 

But I watch the hell out of gcn+ and it cost £20 for the whole year.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

Kiesenhofer is still maintaining the gap


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

Rubbish disorganised chase


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Rubbish disorganised chase


Only just up....looks like it's a done deal ! Unless she spectacularly blows up.


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2021)

I'm going to have to pay for this GCN thing... or take up fencing


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

All 3 medals away maybe


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> All 3 medals away maybe


Barring disaster it looks that way


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2021)

Peloton looks like there on a club ride.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

Commentator says that Vos is calmly waiting for the sprint! Lol


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Commentator says that Vos is calmly waiting for the sprint! Lol


For 14th


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2021)

Because of the intermittent coverage, I'm not entirely sure who is where and what the time gaps are.

Edit: OK, think I've sussed it now. Hadn't noticed the graphics highlight who the rider(s) shown are.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

Now the Dutch finally start working


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

yello said:


> Because of the intermittent coverage, I'm not entirely sure who is where and what the time gaps are.


Kiesenhofer 2.37 ahead of the other 2 and 1.15 to the peloton


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Wise words from Boardman on BBC: "very very far from a tactical masterclass"

He's also pointed out that the chalkboard rider hasn't been visible today and that's probably combined with the lack of radios to let the break escape. World Tour riders are now totally out of practice at radioless racing, more so than 2012 even.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Now the Dutch finally start working


"about 4 hours too late" says Brotherton. You know, the BBC commentary isn't bad. Shame about the channel-hopping.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

Oh no, they're going to get caught


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2021)

Silver and bronze on offer


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)

Anna's leaking seconds here but there's no way that time gaps coming down.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2021)

From the flag drop ! That's a worthy gold.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

Was AVV that happy with the silver or did she think she'd won?


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2021)

Almost too tired to lift her arms! A courageous ride, gave all she had and then some. Well deserved.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Was AVV that happy with the silver or did she think she'd won?


Probably that happy. Rio 2016 didn't end well for her.

Edit: I was wrong. Peloton had lost count of the escapees!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Was AVV that happy with the silver or did she think she'd won?


Exactly what I thought ,Just watched a Lizzie interview and it sounded like she thought AvV had won !


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2021)

It's possible that AvV thought they'd caught the breakaway and didn't realise Kiesenhoffer was up the road. I guess we might not ever know! Either way, after Rio, I would imagine it was a very emotional finish.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2021)

Argument for race radios...nah better without ! 

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1419216501379325955?s=19


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jul 2021)

Well done Anna Kiesenhoffer, a great ride.






The Dutch got it wrong, in so many ways.

"Tweeting shortly after the race, José Been posted that Van Vleuten confirmed she thought she had won the Olympic title, saying: “I didn’t know. I was wrong. I didn’t know”"


----------



## Ian H (25 Jul 2021)

> Michael Hutchinson
> @Doctor_Hutch
> People forgetting I was up the road was the only reason I ever won any road races. Always fun seeing the expression on the guy who came in second place. If you stood in the right spot you could catch their eye just as they were putting their arms in the air.


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Jul 2021)

I think racing is so much more interesting without radios and team cars pulling alongside to give instructions.
And (sorry for going off topic very briefly) I would ban pits to cars comms in motor racing, too.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> I think racing is so much more interesting without radios and team cars pulling alongside to give instructions.


I'm not sure. I like the Olympics not having them and 43x2 national team cars wouldn't be practical anyway.

If they had radios, wouldn't the Olympics be just like the world championships but with less interesting courses? Hardly fitting.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> I'm not sure. I like the Olympics not having them and 43x2 national team cars wouldn't be practical anyway.
> 
> If they had radios, wouldn't the Olympics be just like the world championships but with less interesting courses? Hardly fitting.


Isn't that what he said?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2021)

I like the Olympics....but I'd take a three week GT any day


----------



## Once a Wheeler (25 Jul 2021)

Let's hear it for Shapira and Plichta! The greatest Olympians are not always medal winners…


…and let's hear it for Kiesenhoffer — at least one of them is!


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Isn't that what he said?


Yes but I'm not sure so I can see reasons both ways. Sorry if you were not expecting me to be indecisive!


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2021)

Not allowing radios in the Olympics (or any other event) - absolutely fine.

Not having blackboards to inform riders of gaps? I'm not sure why they'd want to do that, but provided the teams know in advance, I guess that's OK.

But if the blackboard men don't turn up, or are told to stay away without informing the riders in advance then I think that's wrong, and liking the outcome doesn't change that.

How are riders supposed to race sensibly if they don't know who is up the road, and approximately how far? I don't know how long ago blackboards started to be used, but I imagine they pre-date the First World War.

_*But for balance:*_

With the pit area/feeding station on the final circuit, you'd've thought it wouldn't have been too hard at least to tell your key riders how many were still away.

I think the Dutch are big enough to take it on the chin.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> But if the blackboard men don't turn up, or are told to stay away without informing the riders in advance then I think that's wrong, and liking the outcome doesn't change that.


Blackboard riders visible on TV. Maybe not as often as riders used to continuous radio updates want or are used to, but they seemed to be around. Lizzie Deignan even complained that there were too many motorcycles.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Looks from this like the finish arch maybe didn't show the winner or start counting up the +00:01 gap after the winner? Odd.

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1419213548954259456


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2021)

I posted a few pages back re getting a wriggle on to catch the break, but the onscreen gfx didn't correlate this information for quite a while. It was only when the camera panned back to Anna that I realised I wasn't seeing things.

Little wonder there was confuddlement in the peloton, nobody really seemed to know what was going on anywhere. But also that being the case, where perhaps the riders with their sights on medals (them all) could have been paying more attention forward, rather than looking back at other riders to work


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jul 2021)

Noticeable as far as I could see no other rider congratulated the winner or the assumed winner.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Daniel Friebe reckons the peloton were told:

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/friebos/status/1419239338299244544


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> Blackboard riders visible on TV. Maybe not as often as riders used to continuous radio updates want or are used to, but they seemed to be around. Lizzie Deignan even complained that there were too many motorcycles.


Fair enough. I can't remember seeing any boards, and Boardman (oh dear) mentioned the lack of them quite a lot. But making the assumption they'd all been pulled was a bit of a jump. 

I'm also not sure what I think about radios generally, but I return my point that to race sensibly riders are entitled to reasonably accurate information. If the organisers ban radios they need to take responsibility for making sure that what remains is up to scratch. It seems the arguments over what actually happened are starting.

But first and foremost, a heroic ride from Kiesenhoffer.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> If the organisers ban radios they need to take responsibility for making sure that what remains is up to scratch. It seems the arguments over what actually happened are starting.


Same as it ever was. Remember the mobile phone networks collapsing around London 2012 and no one getting time gaps until the chalkboard went back to the old way of riding up to the leader, stopping and counting on a stopwatch? https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2012/jul/30/olympic-cycling-timing-failure-mobile-firms

It's a race every 4 (normally) years in a different country each time. Teams should factor this sort of stuff into their plans.


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> the onscreen gfx didn't correlate this information for quite a while.



Tbh, I found the graphics confusing at first, took me a while to figure what was happening with them. I'm not sure they were always in sync with the pictures, which didn't help, and I sometimes couldn't work out exactly who I was looking at and what the gaps were.

I don't know if you guys were seeing the same as me but I guess so. I guess it was the official feed.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Remember that we see the Tour de France blackboard on TV because it's sponsored. I expect the olympics one wasn't.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2021)

Anyone needing a fix of bikes this afternoon.

Redbull Hardline is on from 2pm from Dyfi in Wales. Anyone not know, google it.

Cycling insanity.


----------



## MasterDabber (25 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Anyone needing a fix of bikes this afternoon.
> 
> Redbull Hardline is on from 2pm from Dyfi in Wales. Anyone not know, google it.
> 
> Cycling insanity.


Shame qualifying had to be cancelled yesterday.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Anyone needing a fix of bikes this afternoon.
> 
> Redbull Hardline is on from 2pm from Dyfi in Wales. Anyone not know, google it.
> 
> Cycling insanity.


Apparently on Red Bull TV, available through Apple TV, Pluto and some other streaming services.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Shame qualifying had to be cancelled yesterday.



Flipping windy yesterday in North Wales. Extended coverage today


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2021)

I didn't get up to see the start ,but just watched the highlights on GCN ,It looks like Anna Kiesenhoffer started the breakaway what a ride . It showed it on GCN but didn't say who it was ,did AVV crash early doors ?


----------



## MasterDabber (25 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Flipping windy yesterday in North Wales. Extended coverage today


Spectacular stuff.... rather them than me. Great skills.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Noticeable as far as I could see no other rider congratulated the winner or the assumed winner.


The lovely lovely Cecilie did! The Dutch girls were notable in their blanking of the winner! I’m hoping they didn’t realise she was there and went later to congratulate her but it didn’t look good!


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> I didn't get up to see the start ,but just watched the highlights on GCN ,It looks like Anna Kiesenhoffer started the breakaway what a ride . It showed it on GCN but didn't say who it was ,did AVV crash early doors ?


Yes, Norsgaard lost control on the same dodgy road joint as Tao and AvV played G's role of riding into her.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Chalkboardgate? Was there a fifth escapologist behind the grassy bend?

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1419324002036862977


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/NairoInGreen/status/1419202086206689286?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2021)

Tension.....

View: https://twitter.com/Velocipeden/status/1419380473701314567?s=19


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2021)

Kiesenhofer has no plans to turn pro again, it seems

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNrf-bE2oew


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Colin, GCN+ was 20 quid for the year and ad free.


I'll probably go for that instead when this Eurosport subscription runs out.

Do they use different commentators to Eurosport and do they do properly-edited highlights shows rather than stitching together random chunks of races?


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2021)

Same commentary.. They do highlights shows but offhand I can't comment on the quality of the editing


----------



## Cathryn (26 Jul 2021)

Pidcock is on it for the MTB! Brutal looking course.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jul 2021)

There are better highlights of the men's road race than Eurosports typical woeful offering on iPlayer - Olympics Day one red button Men's Road Race and Beach Volleyball (the latter appears first)


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jul 2021)

Pidcock has a proper motor on him. Remember him doing similar in a tour series road race when he was about 17. 
My lad is currently at an England hockey camp with his cousin. Suspect they will be getting exited.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

1 lap to go with 14 second lead! 
come on young man.


----------



## Va Va Froome (26 Jul 2021)

Does triathlon count here? 

That looked proper demanding last night.

Winner sitting in a wheel chair and vomiting. Boys just falling in heaps after the end of it too. You can’t say there was lack of effort from anyone, and a GB silver too!


----------



## Joffey (26 Jul 2021)

PIDCOCK!!!!!!! Come on lad.


----------



## Va Va Froome (26 Jul 2021)

Tremendous effort! Wonder if Team GB can bag another medal before breakfast/work!


----------



## Cathryn (26 Jul 2021)

Va Va Froome said:


> Does triathlon count here?
> 
> That looked proper demanding last night.
> 
> Winner sitting in a wheel chair and vomiting. Boys just falling in heaps after the end of it too. You can’t say there was lack of effort from anyone, and a GB silver too!


Looked incredible! Although the white tri suit with black underpants was NOT a look I’d want to try myself!


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

Tom Daley finally getting a gold too.
not cycling related I know, but still good news after so many heart breaks.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

Va Va Froome said:


> Does triathlon count here?
> 
> That looked proper demanding last night.
> 
> Winner sitting in a wheel chair and vomiting. Boys just falling in heaps after the end of it too. You can’t say there was lack of effort from anyone, and a GB silver too!


The false start was a bit Keystone Cops. 
hope it didn’t ruin anyone’s race.


----------



## Poacher (26 Jul 2021)

Just turned off BBC R4 in disgust. Gushing concentration on Peaty and Daley (Lee mentioned in passing) is understandable, but can't even get Tom Pidcock's name right!


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

Poacher said:


> Just turned off BBC R4 in disgust. Gushing concentration on Peaty and Daley (Lee mentioned in passing) is understandable, but can't even get Tom Pidcock's name right!


5Live had very long interview with Tom, his mum, dad and coach who’s known him for years and raced with his dad. 
It’s so sad that family can’t travel to cheer on their children.


----------



## Va Va Froome (26 Jul 2021)

Poacher said:


> Just turned off BBC R4 in disgust. Gushing concentration on Peaty and Daley (Lee mentioned in passing) is understandable, but can't even get Tom Pidcock's name right!



The live commentary got excited at one point and called him Pim Todcock! 

No disrespect though, just muddled his words, he was definitely well into the race!


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> The lovely lovely Cecilie did! The Dutch girls were notable in their blanking of the winner! I’m hoping they didn’t realise she was there and went later to congratulate her but it didn’t look good!
> View attachment 600873


Yup, nice one Cecilie, good to see. (I'll assume she wasn't just looking for someone else in Red-n-White to talk to.)

I'm happy to cut the Dutch some slack. They were focused on winning, with immense pressure as favourites; they're only human, their initial reaction was bound to be shock, and wanting more information.
Anna v-V was very gracious in later interviews. She was open+honest about the "controversial" information situation, but gave proper credit to the Austrian Anna 👍

(I actually think Vos has more questions to answer, as apparently she was the only dutch rider with all the info - in which case why didn't she tell A v-V?? )


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jul 2021)

Another bad day for the Dutch, Van der Poel had a bad crash early in the MTB.

"I tell ya, the Dutch are weeping, In four languages at least" M.E Smith


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That was some sprint from Pog


Well ...
WVA had done 90% of the work to that point, so I fancied Pog to stroll past him. But then I saw he'd let Mollema box him in as they prepared to sprint.. Luckily we were spared another inquisition about dodgy tricks, as Mollema was too slow to keep Pog boxed in once WVA lit his final set of afterburners, and the door opened for Pog to make a photo-finish out of it!

<dare I say it was a more exciting contest than the Womens' ? >


----------



## andrew_s (26 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> (I actually think Vos has more questions to answer, as apparently she was the only dutch rider with all the info - in which case why didn't she tell A v-V?? )


Perhaps because she didn't know Annemiek didn't know.
After all, it's easy to assume that an experienced teammate can count to 3.

It didn't make any difference anyway; Kieserhofer was too far in front and too close to the line by the time they caught Shapiro & Plichter.


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

andrew_s said:


> ...
> It didn't make any difference anyway; Kieserhofer was too far in front and too close to the line by the time they caught Shapiro & Plichter.


Well yes, good point.

If true, the important "missing info" was the _size of the gap to Kieserhofer_; that was information they should have acted on earlier. If they had it ...

EDIT: I wonder if Vos was the only dutch rider with extensive experience of riding without radios? So using all other info available was more instinctive to her?


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> "I tell ya, the Dutch are weeping, In four languages at least" M.E Smith


Oh, that is lovely, very droll. 
For the ignorant hordes like me, who is M E Smith? (cannot be bovvered to look it up)


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> If true, the important "missing info" was the _size of the gap to Kieserhofer_; that was information they should have acted on earlier. If they had it ...


They DID have it. Orange shirted soigneurs at the side of the road gave the info to AvV at least once of the size of gap to leader and gap to chasing peloton. They also had the opportunity, if were not actually told, from the pit lane.

Outlandish theory of the Dutch having history of messing up: in 2010, one of the world's greatest speed skaters 'lost' the gold medal in the 10k because of a messed up lane change, blame to the coach not the athlete. 
Yes, different time, different sport, so maybe just showing we are all human and make mistakes. Gold medals at stake makes human error magnified beyond 
imaginable proportion.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Well yes, good point.
> 
> If true, the important "missing info" was the _size of the gap to Kieserhofer_; that was information they should have acted on earlier. If they had it ...
> 
> EDIT: I wonder if Vos was the only dutch rider with extensive experience of riding without radios? So using all other info available was more instinctive to her?


I cannot find it now but I think one of the riders said they saw on a chalkboard that G2 was +1:30 and G3 was +4 but did not realise the break had split up (so they thought they were G2 not realising they had become G3), which is pretty odd because the board usually also shows the leader number(s) (see example below) and often the rider numbers in small groups... but if this misunderstanding was widespread, it may act them to act like there was missing info. I wonder if any fan pics of the chalkboard will get posted online.

So was it an error due to lack of racing without radios, like AvV being surprised that a lone chaser gets no regular time gap updates?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2021)

Shadow said:


> Oh, that is lovely, very droll.
> For the ignorant hordes like me, who is M E Smith? (cannot be bovvered to look it up)


Mark E Smith.....lead singer with the Fall.Doesnt everyone know that !


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> the Fall.


A popular beat combo, I presume?!


Adam4868 said:


> Doesnt everyone know that !


Err, no.....obvsly!


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jul 2021)

Shadow said:


> A popular beat combo, I presume?!
> 
> Err, no.....obvsly!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Mark E Smith.....lead singer with the Fall.Doesnt everyone know that !



Commenting from beyond the grave


----------



## JBGooner (26 Jul 2021)

Brilliant performance by Tom Pidcock. 





I heard Rob Hatch say he was only ranked 49th in the MTB rankings?!


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2021)

JBGooner said:


> I heard Rob Hatch say he was only ranked 49th in the MTB rankings?!


Quite likely: it looks to me like he was still competing in the U23 last year and only did one of this year's four world elite races — which he won, though. They don't count his CX or road results in the MTB XC rankings.


----------



## Amazonian (26 Jul 2021)

JBGooner said:


> Brilliant performance by Tom Pidcock.
> 
> View attachment 601045
> 
> I heard Rob Hatch say he was only ranked 49th in the MTB rankings?!


He was ranked 15th (now 12th) but regardless, still impressive


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2021)

What kind of cyclist is TP going to be when he grows up? 
If you look at his palmares, he's won so many different kinds of stuff: road, TT, CX, MTB ...


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> What kind of cyclist is TP going to be when he grows up?
> If you look at his palmares, he's won so many different kinds of stuff: road, TT, CX, MTB ...


I love the way this new young breed aren't willing to pigeon-hole themsleves. WVA, MVDP etc


----------



## matticus (26 Jul 2021)

Van Vleuten has blogged. Not sure how much to believe, but I think it's more evidence that the info situation was chaotic!
https://www.annemiekvanvleuten.nl/nieuws/zilveren-medaille-bij-wegwedstrijd-in-tokyo/


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> I love the way this new young breed aren't willing to pigeon-hole themsleves. WVA, MVDP etc


Maybe have a MTB stage on the grand tours


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Maybe have a MTB stage on the grand tours


Dan Martin bottled it on the white roads in thr Giro!


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> What kind of cyclist is TP going to be when he grows up?
> If you look at his palmares, he's won so many different kinds of stuff: road, TT, CX, MTB ...


As they said in commentary, it gets very difficult to avoid the lure of the money. And the money is with the big road teams.
He also wants to do the crazy endurance stuff but a pro team is unlikely to allow that.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> As they said in commentary, it gets very difficult to avoid the lure of the money. And the money is with the big road teams.
> He also wants to do the crazy endurance stuff but a pro team is unlikely to allow that.


EF riders seem to be able to.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2021)

MVPD,WVA,Pidcock against each other in the classics next year 😁


----------



## Va Va Froome (26 Jul 2021)

Some of the Olympic velodrome boys have had great road careers (Wiggins/Pursuit, Thomas/Pursuit, Cavendish/Omnium).

I really love that multidisciplinary way. 

I hadn't really seen much of Pidcock apart from 'look out for this guy, he's won offroad youth World Championships' type chat. Some recognisable road names he competed with in World Championship Cyclocross (van Aert / van der Poel). I bet he'll be really keen to try and get the gold in that event to upgrade his silver and be the first UK winner of it!


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Van Vleuten has blogged. Not sure how much to believe, but I think it's more evidence that the info situation was chaotic!
> https://www.annemiekvanvleuten.nl/nieuws/zilveren-medaille-bij-wegwedstrijd-in-tokyo/


The quotes in this look similar to that: https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/an...ce-radios-led-to-confusion-at-tokyo-olympics/

Still pretty graceless to keep on about not being allowed radios so much and credit the winner so little.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2021)

When your country has no luck, it hurts: Dutch BMX racer hits race official who walked across the course: https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bm...h-official-during-training-at-tokyo-olympics/


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2021)

Va Va Froome said:


> Some of the Olympic velodrome boys have had great road careers (Wiggins/Pursuit, Thomas/Pursuit, Cavendish/Omnium).
> 
> I really love that multidisciplinary way.
> 
> I hadn't really seen much of Pidcock apart from 'look out for this guy, he's won offroad youth World Championships' type chat. Some recognisable road names he competed with in World Championship Cyclocross (van Aert / van der Poel). I bet he'll be really keen to try and get the gold in that event to upgrade his silver and be the first UK winner of it!


He won a lot more as well as off-road as a youth - such world TT, Paris Roubaix, Giro d'Italia.

Plus as a senior Brabantse Pijl (outsprited WvA) and second in Amstel Gold (to WvA in a controversial photo finish)

Add in his CX and MTB success and it's hard to see what he isn't good at.


----------



## Va Va Froome (27 Jul 2021)

Oh no! Puncture for one of the UK women in the triathlon! So close to the transition zone too... :/


----------



## Va Va Froome (27 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> He won a lot more as well as off-road as a youth - such world TT, Paris Roubaix, Giro d'Italia.
> 
> Plus as a senior Brabantse Pijl (outsprited WvA) and second in Amstel Gold (to WvA in a controversial photo finish)
> 
> Add in his CX and MTB success and it's hard to see what he isn't good at.



The world is well and truly his oyster! 

I never knew there was a junior Giro. I see Marco Pantani on the list of champions after checking.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2021)

Va Va Froome said:


> Oh no! Puncture for one of the UK women in the triathlon! So close to the transition zone too... :/


She won the silver medal. Great effort. 
Could she have won gold?


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jul 2021)

Heard the calmer Rob Hatch on 5Live this morning saying MVP was the only MTBer who thought a ramp which had been in training at the location he crashed was still there. Yet more Dutch miscommunication.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> Still pretty graceless to keep on about not being allowed radios so much and credit the winner so little.


I imagine they are facing a lot of questions about the *uck-up, not so many about the winner. And can you be sure the journalists will report everything nice they say, based on your experience of journalists??
We can't really know from the filtered info we get. Maybe Cecilie was the smart manipulative one, who played the nice girl to camera, then slagged her off later, and the Dutch did the reverse! <not a serious suggestion>


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> EF riders *seem to* be able to.


Do you think there's more to it? :-/


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2021)

For some reason I'm always alert for non winners - in any sport - giving credit to the winner in interviews. Ditto for the talking heads doing the analysis. It's depressingly rare.

A British woman has just been beaten by a Korean in the Taekwondo. Loads of coulda shoulda woulda analysis about the defeated party. Not a word of credit to the athlete who actually beat her.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2021)

And the Swiss take 1,2 and 3 in the women's MTB. Well, they do have an awful lot of mountains!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Do you think there's more to it? :-/


I think it's good marketing


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Maybe Cecilie was the smart manipulative one, who played the nice girl to camera, then slagged her off later, and the Dutch did the reverse! <not a serious suggestion>


Cecille was probably the mastermind who told the Dutch only Plichta was ahead, so iratewas she that they would not work and chase! (also not serious)


----------



## andrew_s (27 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> She won the silver medal. Great effort.
> Could she have won gold?


Probably not.
20-25 seconds down at T2, which is puncture time, 1m14 down at the finish.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2021)

andrew_s said:


> Probably not.
> 20-25 seconds down at T2, which is puncture time, 1m14 down at the finish.


I think you’re right. 
She seemed very happy with 2nd but had to run hard on the first lap to make contact.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> For some reason I'm always alert for non winners - in any sport - giving credit to the winner in interviews. Ditto for the talking heads doing the analysis. It's depressingly rare.
> 
> A British woman has just been beaten by a Korean in the Taekwondo. Loads of coulda shoulda woulda analysis about the defeated party. Not a word of credit to the athlete who actually beat her.




It is nice to see that kind of good grace, but I view it as a bonus. I tend to forgive people like our Taekwondo woman. Partly because:
- in sport you're focusing on *your *performance, striving to win, right up until that final whistle or being knocked on the floor. And partly;
- interview questions are ALWAYS about you. "_How do you feel - could you have done more? Was the <blah> injury holding you back_?" so they probably subconsciously start preparing answers to the usual questions.

I take a bit more umbrage at the selfish winners. I was always taught to shake hands with the kid I've just beaten - it's the FIRST thing you do. It irritates me at Wimbleydon finals when the winner collapses on their back (_no, you won't get an Oscar daaahling_), then prays, then salutes each side of the crowd .... then finally jogs to the net where the other poor schmuck is patiently waiting to shake their hand.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

More womens RR stuff ...

Anna (AUT) posted this on Anna (NED)'s instagram page:


----------



## yello (27 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> The quotes in this look similar to that: https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/an...ce-radios-led-to-confusion-at-tokyo-olympics/



This is an interesting statement...



> We underestimated Anna Kiesenhofer as a Dutch team



So they had made _some_ assessment of her? She wasn't a complete unknown. Were they aware she was in the breakaway and, more to the point, had gone out alone from it? They messed up somewhere, and I can understand that they'll want to have a look at where and what happened, but that's for the Dutch team to address indoors. I'd rather read some good in acknowledging Kiesenhofer's ride.


----------



## yello (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> It irritates me at Wimbleydon finals when the winner collapses on their back (_no, you won't get an Oscar daaahling_), then prays, then salutes each side of the crowd .... then finally jogs to the net where the other poor schmuck is patiently waiting to shake their hand.



Making them wait is the final ignominy?

Nah, I'm sure it's not meant like that. I would imagine the first emotion is one of release and relief.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

yello said:


> Nah, I'm sure it's not meant like that. I would imagine the first emotion is one of release and relief.


Yes of course 
But I think an _etiquette _has been lost somewhere ... I suspect if you watched a 60s final you'd mostly see them shake hands first. That doesn't mean they cared any less about the match.


----------



## yello (27 Jul 2021)

FWIW, I'm not a fan of the fist pumping and hollering but I accept that's just my genteel sensibilities (and, to a lesser extent, my dislike of victory celebrations) being challenged.

You've won a point in a tennis match matey, not saved the planet from certain doom.


----------



## matticus (27 Jul 2021)

About the only good thing about last night's schoolgirls womens skatepark-thing final was the kids cheering each-other on, a really nice spirit all-round. No chance of a sulk from the silver/bronze skaters!


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> And the Swiss take 1,2 and 3 in the women's MTB. Well, they do have an awful lot of mountains!



They were phenomenal. I was hoping Evie Richards might place but wow, those Swiss!!


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Yes of course
> But I think an _etiquette _has been lost somewhere ... I suspect if you watched a 60s final you'd mostly see them shake hands first. That doesn't mean they cared any less about the match.



I think we are much more open about expressing emotions than back then and that's a good thing.


----------



## MasterDabber (27 Jul 2021)

Jolanda Neff rode a great race. She wasn't too happy with Prevot though.


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Yes of course
> But I think an _etiquette _has been lost somewhere ... I suspect if you watched a 60s final you'd mostly see them shake hands first. That doesn't mean they cared any less about the match.



Lol. I can just imagine Eddy, Jacques and Bernard shaking everyones hand with a jaunty "well done old chap".


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> They were phenomenal. I was hoping Evie Richards might place but wow, those Swiss!!



I think Evie should be pretty pleased with that. Neff was amazing.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> I think Evie should be pretty pleased with that. Neff was amazing.


She sounded very pleased in the interview. I loved how content she was!


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2021)

0330 start for the Women's ITT tonight, 0600 for the Men's. Guess I'll see the highlights instead!


----------



## Va Va Froome (27 Jul 2021)

I'll have a coffee and be awake for the men's event.

I love how the UK can just chuck in two Grand Tour winners as their lineup these days. We're spoiled!
Tons of familiar faces representing other nations too, should be well worth a watch, even as highlights.


----------



## Va Va Froome (27 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> And the Swiss take 1,2 and 3 in the women's MTB. Well, they do have an awful lot of mountains!



A clean sweep was super impressive to see. Pretty rare in most sports - I heard the first cycling podium sweep at an Olympics since 1904!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2021)

Van Vleuten takes gold at the women's TT ! 
Can we leave the Dutch alone now 😁


----------



## Beebo (28 Jul 2021)

TGH not looking very good at the half way stage on TT.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2021)

Off to work,took McNulty at 20/1 ew.But you've gotta fancy Van Aert ?


----------



## MasterDabber (28 Jul 2021)

Ineos will be hoping for Ganna to give them the hat trick.... Carapaz ,Pidcock and Ganna


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jul 2021)

I do like the whole Belgian jersey thing. Those colours are gorgeous.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2021)

Roglic and Dumoulin are flying


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2021)

Oooh, WVA 37s down at that check. Finally cracked?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2021)

Roglic looking good.


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Roglic and Dumoulin are flying


My money is on other riders winning, but it would be nice if either of those two DID win it!


----------



## jowwy (28 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> My money is on other riders winning, but it would be nice if either of those two DID win it!


who's your money on now lol


----------



## MasterDabber (28 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> My money is on other riders winning, but it would be nice if either of those two DID win it!


I think you're wrong.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jul 2021)

Thrilled for Rog but Dumoulin is breaking my heart a little.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1420296483631476737


----------



## MasterDabber (28 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1420296483631476737



Tom is a good guy.


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> I think you're wrong.


I was right - the result WAS a nice one! 👍👅


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2021)

Va Va Froome said:


> I love how the UK can just chuck in two Grand Tour winners as their lineup these days. We're spoiled!


Doesn't get them a medal, though.

Great rides from Roglič and Reusser IMO, the latter more surprising.


----------



## Martinsnos (28 Jul 2021)

If you missed the beginning, great to see the Refugee Team rider taking part - a winner in my eyes too.


----------



## Va Va Froome (28 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> Doesn't get them a medal, though.
> 
> Great rides from Roglič and Reusser IMO, the latter more surprising.



Nope no UK medal, but I don't know if it was really expected. 



I still feel bad for Roglic in the Tour the other year! So quite happy to see him another big result to go with Liege and his Vueltas. 

Absolutely brilliant for Dumoulin to come back from that self-imposed January sabbatical. A silver medal can still be a win when it shows that spirit and strength of character to overcome personal hurdles. 


(I'll catch up on the woman's race in the BBC evening show!)


----------



## T4tomo (28 Jul 2021)

Va Va Froome said:


> I love how the UK can just chuck in two Grand Tour winners as their lineup these days. We're spoiled!


As could have SLO had they been allowed two, and their two would have been much better TT-ers than our two!!

Very pleased for for Roglic, makes up for an unlucky TdeF


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jul 2021)

Racism at the cycling. German team official Patrick Moster has come under fire for shouting “Get the camel drivers“ at Nikias Arndt who was trying to catch Algerian and Eritrean competitors in the TT. The remark was caught by cameras and Moster quickly apologised.
https://www.dw.com/en/get-the-camel-drivers-racism-scandal-in-olympic-cycling/a-58672383
Arndt finished 19th.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2021)

@Cathryn 
I don't know if you read Inrng but this a great write up on the women's road race

https://inrng.com/2021/07/womens-road-race-review-tokyo/#more-39677

All his stuff is excellent


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> @Cathryn
> I don't know if you read Inrng but this a great write up on the women's road race
> 
> https://inrng.com/2021/07/womens-road-race-review-tokyo/#more-39677
> ...


That's new to me, thanks for sharing. It's just a brilliant story - a real Olympic fairytale.


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jul 2021)

Can we include BMX on this thread? I won't pretend to know the tiniest thing about BMX but heck that women's final was incredible. What an incredible morning for both Shriever and Whyte! So exciting.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Jul 2021)

Indeed. Incredible for Shriever. Had to fund her own way to Tokyo, went out hard at the start and did I hear that her legs were cramping at the end, but just held on for Gold? At her first ever Olympics.

Wow!


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2021)

They always look woefully under-geared to me. i suppose like track riding they need a low-ish gear for the (crucial) start, but ...
well it looks wrong to this armchair expert ...

_Chapeau_* to Shriever anyway!

*Insert yoof BMX equivalent


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> They always look woefully under-geared to me. i suppose like track riding they need a low-ish gear for the (crucial) start, but ...
> well it looks wrong to this armchair expert ...


Don't track riders use stonking big gears and mash them to start?


----------



## matticus (30 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> Don't track riders use stonking big gears and mash them to start?


Yes, IMO they do. I'd have thought BMX would do similar. (in both disciplines they spin big revs when upto speed) My only thought was that mashing a big gear might make you last into Turn 1 every time? I'm really not sure about this!!!


----------



## BrumJim (30 Jul 2021)

matticus said:


> Yes, IMO they do. I'd have thought BMX would do similar. (in both disciplines they spin big revs when upto speed) My only thought was that mashing a big gear might make you last into Turn 1 every time? I'm really not sure about this!!!


If you watch, they seem to get most of their speed after the first ramp from pumping, where it doesn't matter what gear you are in.


----------



## MasterDabber (30 Jul 2021)

A bit late to the party but just saw the bmx races and associated interviews and discussion. Really nice, heart warming stuff. A bit nearer what I think of what the Olympic ideal should be.


----------



## Va Va Froome (31 Jul 2021)

Yeah both looked absolutely buzzing with their BMX medals. 

BMX is kind of a similar event to that snowboard race they have in Winter Olympics. Quite liked it.


Triathlon back on live.


----------



## Va Va Froome (31 Jul 2021)

Oh wow! The French guy is on a mission in this final bike stage.

We’re gonna get a 2-man running shoot out!


----------



## Va Va Froome (31 Jul 2021)

Wasn't really close in the running. Great effort from the UK team!


----------



## matticus (31 Jul 2021)

My final* comment on the lack of congratulations for the Women's RR winner ...
Watch today's 100m running final 

*Probably.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2021)

I noticed riders drafting in the Tri bike leg. I thought it was illegal, so I did a Google search. Seems the Tri world is complicated with lots of ifs buts and maybes. But drafting in the Olympic Tri is legal.


----------



## matticus (31 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I noticed riders drafting in the Tri bike leg. I thought it was illegal, so I did a Google search. Seems the Tri world is complicated with lots of ifs buts and maybes. But *drafting in the Olympic Tri is legal*.


I think it's absurd.
But then I view Tri as a Getting Dressed Race, so ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2021)

Absurd that drafting is legal? Or that it's illegal in other events?

I've done the bike leg of a couple of triathlons as part of a team. The question of whether drafting was legal never occurred to me. I'd guess it was illegal but I don't think I infringed, and if I did I don't think anyone would have cared. As you might guess we weren't taking it too seriously. It was quite a bit of fun, as I rarely set out to ride as fast as I can.


----------



## matticus (31 Jul 2021)

The former.


----------



## Gillstay (1 Aug 2021)

BMX freestyle was very impressive to watch. I admire their courage, and to get up after a crash in the final and nail it is quite amazing.


----------



## Martinsnos (1 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Absurd that drafting is legal? Or that it's illegal in other events?
> 
> I've done the bike leg of a couple of triathlons as part of a team. The question of whether drafting was legal never occurred to me. I'd guess it was illegal but I don't think I infringed, and if I did I don't think anyone would have cared. As you might guess we weren't taking it too seriously. It was quite a bit of fun, as I rarely set out to ride as fast as I can.



I lost (as much) interest in triathlon once drafting was allowed. Re below…keep the ride as a TT (a fair race?!).

“Drafting is illegal in Ironman events and in the vast majority of age-group races but it is permitted in top-level ITU (International Triathlon Union) racing. The reason that drafting is legal for ITU pros is to make for a more spectator-friendly sport. It becomes more of a race and less of a time trial.”


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2021)

Dumb question, but with a massed start wouldn't it be a bit difficult to keep the appropriate gap. It's not like a TT where riders are set off at minute (or whatever) intervals. I suppose they will have been spread out from the swim by the time they get to the bike leg, but all the same a group of riders could well be setting off on the bike at the same time, so _someone_ will inevitably be too close.

Not that it matters as it's unlikely I'll be paying any attention to triathlon for another 4 years


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dumb question, but with a massed start wouldn't it be a bit difficult to keep the appropriate gap. It's not like a TT where riders are set off at minute (or whatever) intervals. I suppose they will have been spread out from the swim by the time they get to the bike leg, but all the same a group of riders could well be setting off on the bike at the same time, so _someone_ will inevitably be too close.
> 
> Not that it matters as it's unlikely I'll be paying any attention to triathlon for another 4 years


Yes it would be very tricky on a short course with lots of turns.
The pack is very close after the swimming leg it would be impossible to police it. But it does mean the race usually just comes down to who has conserved enough energy for the 10k run.


----------



## Beebo (1 Aug 2021)

Gillstay said:


> BMX freestyle was very impressive to watch. I admire their courage, and to get up after a crash in the final and nail it is quite amazing.


She was so brave to take the flip on again after falling off before. 
It was an all or nothing run and she went for it.


----------



## Martinsnos (1 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Yes it would be very tricky on a short course with lots of turns.
> The pack is very close after the swimming leg it would be impossible to police it. But it does mean the race usually just comes down to who has conserved enough energy for the 10k run.



They used to manage it, it was the rule, so people had to stick to it, it was something like 10m in line and 2m box to the side if overtaking.


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2021)

Gillstay said:


> BMX freestyle was very impressive to watch. I admire their courage, and to get up after a crash in the final and nail it is quite amazing.


This is impressive too:

View: https://twitter.com/tomcary_tel/status/1421842854972989442?s=19


----------



## Stephenite (1 Aug 2021)

Doing a 360 upside down is a bit bonkers.

The first woman to ever manage it in a competition apparently.


----------



## matticus (1 Aug 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Doing a 360 upside down is a bit bonkers.
> 
> The first woman to ever manage it in a competition apparently.


Good thing she didn't get "The Twisties" (see: Gymnastics) !


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> Good thing she didn't get "The Twisties" (see: Gymnastics) !


I was thinking that myself!

A friend watching it with me asked... "_How do you practise doing something like that which could smash you up really badly while you learn how to do it?_" 

It's an interesting question!


----------



## cougie uk (2 Aug 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> They used to manage it, it was the rule, so people had to stick to it, it was something like 10m in line and 2m box to the side if overtaking.


The sport has evolved since then. To be a good triathlete you have to be able to do all three disciplines incredibly well. In the past it didn't matter if you were off the pace on the swim as you could make it up on the bike and or run. 

And even in draft legal races you still need to be a good cyclist. We saw people dropping off from the lead group in both the men's and the women's race. 

Loved the mixed team relay too. A great invention. I wonder if the UCI are thinking they've missed a trick.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Aug 2021)

In practicing BMX tricks they might have crash mats.


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> In practicing BMX tricks they might have crash mats.


Good point. ... and tons of body-armour.

Also worth noting that on BOTH attempts, our Chaz caught her back wheel on the lip of the ramp. On the 2nd run she managed to get the bike back to sea-level without falling off it. I guess they all count, unlike the gymnastics where wobbly landings lose points!


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> They used to manage it, it was the rule, so people had to stick to it, it was something like 10m in line and 2m box to the side if overtaking.


Ha ha. No, they didn't. Some drafting was penalised but smaller events just haven't got enough referees to watch everyone.

There probably should be two events: triathlon racing and triathlon time trial; but who would watch the duller TriTT?


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2021)

Meanwhile, Germany have lopped seconds off the women's team pursuit world record in qualifying. Australia tried to match it, blew up and did not qualify for the semis.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Meanwhile, Germany have lopped seconds off the women's team pursuit world record in qualifying. Australia tried to match it, blew up and did not qualify for the semis.


4.5 seconds! GB in 2nd place but they almost blew up themselves.


----------



## Beebo (2 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 4.5 seconds! GB in 2nd place but they almost blew up themselves.


Not the greatest game plan from GB. 
They were over a second under the new record at half way. They went off far too fast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Not the greatest game plan from GB.
> They were over a second under the new record at half way. They went off far too fast.


And then Archibald rode off the front at the death leaving the 2 remaining riders to straggle behind. It's good that she looked strong, not so good as far as marshalling resources are concerned.


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> And even in draft legal races you still need to be a good cyclist. We saw people dropping off from the lead group in both the men's and the women's race.


There is clearly a huge difference in the performance gap needed to drop weaker rider, vs the gap needed to drop a weaker runner. It's simple physics, you can see it played out in thousands of bike races available on Youtube et al.
That suggests that of two _closely matched_ athletes, the weaker cyclist would usually win in triathlon. [Ignoring the swim of course!]


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And then Archibald rode off the front at the death leaving the 2 remaining riders to straggle behind. It's good that she looked strong, not so good as far as marshalling resources are concerned.


I doubt that she chose that tactic :P
Things do go wrong in these team events, despite best intentions and planning. I hope they get it together to give the Germans a good fight 👍


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

What are the rules/conventions around the wheels in the different track events? 

Sometimes we see two disc wheels, sometimes we see tri-spoke wheels, and maybe other possibilities I don't remember.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2021)

Yikes! That looked nasty.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Aug 2021)

Sittingduck said:


> Yikes! That looked nasty.


Aye, not a Boardman bike by any chance


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2021)

That was as close as I've ever seen someone come to running themselves over. Catastrophic equipment failure.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

What happened? To whom?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> What happened? To whom?


4th wheel Aussie. Handlebars broke and the rider fell forwards.


----------



## Aravis (2 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Ha ha. No, they didn't. Some drafting was penalised but smaller events just haven't got enough referees to watch everyone.
> 
> There probably should be two events: triathlon racing and triathlon time trial; but *who would watch the duller TriTT?*


You say that (BIB), but has anyone ever tried it? I think it would be absolutely fascinating and we'd get a true picture of the competitors' relative strengths.

I enjoy seeing triathlon on television. The spectacle it currently produces is certainly good to watch, but all pretence of an even balance between the three elements was abandoned long ago.

One point I've often seen made is that drafting is quite significant in the swimming phase as well, so trying to eradicate it from the cycling arguably replaces one inequality with another. The situation seems to be crying out for an ITT variant, but I can only think the governing body fears that their "shop window" event would be undermined.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2021)

Kirby is on Eurosport track commentary. A discipline he knows even less about


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That was as close as I've ever seen someone come to running themselves over. Catastrophic equipment failure.


Impressed that he got back on his bike for the rerun. With the quality of the other teams, GB men's team pursuit will be lucky to get a bronze.


----------



## Martinsnos (2 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Impressed that he got back on his bike for the rerun. With the quality of the other teams, GB men's team pursuit will be lucky to get a bronze.



Did they qualify in the end. What position did they get?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2021)

Martinsnos said:


> Did they qualify in the end. What position did they get?


They came in 5th, about 1 second slower than the GB team. So no chance of gold or silver for them. That's a very tough break for them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

Have you seen the discussion on the internet about the Danish riders' shin plasters?

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/is...g-injury-at-olympics-to-circumvent-uci-rules/

That has to be peak aero controversy.


----------



## Martinsnos (2 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They came in 5th, about 1 second slower than the GB team. So no chance of gold or silver for them. That's a very tough break for them.



Thank you very much.


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have you seen the discussion on the internet about the Danish riders' shin plasters?
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/is...g-injury-at-olympics-to-circumvent-uci-rules/
> 
> That has to be peak aero controversy.


_with hindsight_, that seems like an inevitable trick!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> _with hindsight_, that seems like an inevitable trick!


I'll get the Duck Tape out this weekend. Give it a go.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Aug 2021)

Ed Clancy is out due to a back injury and he’s retiring too! What a sad end to a glittering career!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

World Record from the GB team. Let's see what Germany can do after having the WR yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> World Record from the GB team. Let's see what Germany can do after having the WR yesterday.


WR back to Germany!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> World Record from the GB team. Let's see what Germany can do after having the WR yesterday.


Er ... Take the record back


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

When’s the final? It’s going to be a huge race.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Er ... Take the record back


It was eventful while GB held the record for 15 minutes with a celebration crash.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> When’s the final? It’s going to be a huge race.


I haven't got the times but I think it's straight after the men's team sprint, which is on now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't got the times but I think it's straight after the men's team sprint, which is on now.


09:26 according to GCN

Men's team sprint final at 09:44


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2021)

Event times from GCN

Day 2 - Tue, August 3rd

Women's Team Pursuit First Round - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 15:30-15:51 | BST: 07:30-07:51
Men's Team Sprint Qualifying | Local Time: 15:58 | BST: 07:58
Men's Team Pursuit First Round - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 16:22-16:43 | BST: 08:22-08:43
Men's Team Sprint First Round - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 16:50-16:59 | BST: 08:50-08:59
Women's Team Pursuit Finals 7-8 | Local Time: 17:05 | BST: 09:05
Women's Team Pursuit Finals 5-6 | Local Time: 17:12 | BST: 09:12
🥉 Women's Team Pursuit Finals - Bronze | Local Time: 17:19 | BST: 09:19
🥇 Women's Team Pursuit Finals - Gold | Local Time: 17:26 | BST: 09:26
Men's Team Sprint Finals - Places 7-8 | Local Time: 17:35 | BST: 09:35
Men's Team Sprint Finals - Places 5-6 | Local Time: 17:38 | BST: 09:38
🥉 Men's Team Sprint Finals - Bronze | Local Time: 17:41 | BST: 09:41
🥇 Men's Team Sprint Finals - Gold | Local Time: 17:44 | BST: 09:44

Day 3 - Wed, August 4th

Men's Sprint Qualifying | Local Time: 15:30 | BST: 07:30
Women's Keirin First Round - Heats 1-5 | Local Time: 16:10-16:30 | BST: 08:10-08:30
Men's Sprint 1/32 Finals - Heats 1-12 | Local Time: 16:35-17:08 | BST: 08:35-09:08
Women's Keirin Repechages - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 17:11-17:26 | BST: 09:11-09:26
Men's Sprint 1/32 Finals Repechages - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 17:31-17:40 | BST: 09:31-09:40
Men's Team Pursuit Finals 7-8 | Local Time: 17:45 | BST: 09:45
Men's Team Pursuit Finals 5-6 | Local Time: 17:52 | BST: 09:52
🥉 Men's Team Pursuit Finals - Bronze | Local Time: 17:59 | BST: 09:59
🥇 Men's Team Pursuit Finals - Gold | Local Time: 18:06 | BST: 10:06
Men's Sprint 1/16 Finals - Heats 1-8 | Local Time: 18:13-18:34 | BST: 10:13-10:34
Men's Sprint 1/16 Finals Repechages - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 18:47-18:56 | BST: 10:47-10:56

Day 4 - Thurs, August 5th

Men's Omnium Scratch Race 1/4 | Local Time: 15:30 | BST: 07:30
Men's Sprint 1/8 Finals - Heats 1-6 | Local Time: 15:48-16:03 | BST: 07:48-08:03
Women's Keirin Quarterfinals - Heats 1-3 | Local Time: 16:06-16:16 | BST: 08:06-08:16
Men's Sprint 1/8 Finals Repechages - Heats 1-2 | Local Time: 16:21-16:24| BST: 08:21-08:24
Men's Omnium Tempo Race 2/4 | Local Time: 16:27 | BST: 08:27
Men's Sprint Quarterfinals - Race 1 | Local Time: 16:45 | BST: 08:45
Women's Keirin Semifinals - Heats 1-2 | Local Time: 16:57-17:02 | BST: 08:57-09:02
Men's Omnium Elimination Race 3/4 | Local Time: 17:07 | BST: 09:07
Men's Sprint Quarterfinals - Race 2 | Local Time: 17:25 | BST: 09:25
Women's Keirin Final 7-12 | Local Time: 17:37 | BST: 09:37
🥇 Women's Keirin Final 1-6 | Local Time: 17:45 | BST: 09:45
Men's Sprint Quarterfinals - Decider | Local Time: 17:50 | BST: 09:50
🥇 Men's Omnium Points Race 4/4 | Local Time: 17:55 | BST: 09:55
Men's Sprint Race for 5th-8th Places | Local Time: 18:27 | BST: 10:27

Day 5 - Fri, August 6th

Women's Sprint Qualifying | Local Time: 15:30 | BST: 07:30
Men's Sprint Semifinals - Race 1 | Local Time: 16:10 | BST: 08:10
Women's Sprint 1/32 Finals - Heats 1-12 | Local Time: 16:16-16:49 | BST: 08:16-08:49
Men's Sprint Semifinals - Race 2 | Local Time: 16:52 | BST: 08:52
Women's Sprint 1/32 Finals Repechages - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 16:58-17:07 | BST: 08:58-09:07
Men's Sprint Semifinals - Decider | Local Time: 17:10 | BST: 09:10
🥇 Women's Madison Final | Local Time: 17:15 | BST: 09:15
Men's Sprint Finals - Race 1 | Local Time: 18:00 | BST: 10:00
Women's Sprint 1/16 Finals - Heats 1-8 | Local Time: 18:06-18:27 | BST: 10:06-10:27
🥉 Men's Sprint Finals - Race 2 | Local Time: 18:35 | BST: 10:35
🥇 Men's Sprint Finals - Decider | Local Time: 18:50 | BST: 10:50
Women's Sprint 1/16 Finals Repechages - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 18:53-19:02 | BST: 10:53-11:02

Day 6 - Sat, August 7th

Women's Sprint 1/8 Finals - Heats 1-6 | Local Time: 15:30-15:45 | BST: 07:30-07:45
Men's Keirin First Round - Heats 1-5 | Local Time: 15:48-16:08 | BST: 07:48-08:08
Women's Sprint 1/8 Final Repechages - Heats 1-2 | Local Time: 16:13-16:16 | BST: 08:13-08:16
Men's Keirin Repechages - Heats 1-4 | Local Time: 16:19-16:34 | BST: 08:19-08:34
Women's Sprint Quarterfinals - Race 1 | Local Time: 16:39 | BST: 08:39
🥇 Men's Madison Final | Local Time: 16:55 | BST: 08:55
Women's Sprint Quarterfinals - Race 2 | Local Time: 17:55 | BST: 09:55
Women's Sprint Quarterfinals - Decider | Local Time: 18:15 | BST: 10:15

That's all I can find


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

Denmark not looking where they're going! They are furious.


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

That was a shambles.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Aug 2021)

I know it's not cycling but I'm excited for the speed climbing. I watched a film about it last year and it looks INCREDIBLE.

The film is here - well worth 20 mins of your day. https://www.redbull.com/gb-en/episodes/up-to-speed-reel-rock-s05-e01


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> That was a shambles.


They're really at the ragged edge.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2021)

I saw the incident. What's going on now?

And ... not that I know a damn thing about this, but surely the dropped rider should be up the banking like the resting riders in a Madison??


----------



## MasterDabber (3 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I saw the incident. What's going on now?
> 
> And ... not that I know a damn thing about this, but surely the dropped rider should be up the banking like the resting riders in a Madison??


No, absolutely not. when the fourth rider gets dropped they have to move up the track out of the way. The third rider if they get dropped has to continue for the team to get a time as the timing is on the third rider.


----------



## OldShep (3 Aug 2021)

The fourth rider was the dropped rider surely. The third rider although gapped was still in the race and needed over the line. Why should he have been up the banking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

OldShep said:


> The fourth rider was the dropped rider surely. The third rider although gapped was still in the race and needed over the line. Why should he have been up the banking.


I think the fact that 3rd rider, Tanfield, got back on his bike and completed the course might give the heat to GB.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2021)

Danes are claiming the gun had gone and the race was over. We are claiming that it wasn't and there is precedent for the Danes to be disqualified.

As much as I'd like us to go through, the Danes had beat us and it would be harsh for them to get kicked out.


----------



## theboxers (3 Aug 2021)

You go where you look. The Danish rider was looking at the track and that's where he went.

The third GB rider was still riding for a time so was entitled to be where he was. I think the Dane thought he was a dropped #4 and was berating him for being on the racing line.


----------



## MasterDabber (3 Aug 2021)

The Danish rider swearing and shouting at Tanfield when it was his fault doesn't endear him to me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2021)

theboxers said:


> I think the Dane thought he was a dropped #4 and was berating him for being on the racing line.


A very easy mistake to make 

(See my post above)


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Aug 2021)

Best of the Olympics so far? Mind you we might be biased on this forum


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

They just reviewed the rules on the radio. 
The catch is made when you get within one metre of the last rider. So Denmark should go through. But GB can’t post a time either.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Aug 2021)

Was listening on the radio, just as an overview, it would appear that everyone else has caught up and passed us in terms of performance. Looking back it was a golden era and we might just not have the talent coming through now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2021)

It seems they have decided: Filippo Ganna vs Team Elastoplast in the final.

Or is it still rumbling on?


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

Wasn’t even close!


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Aug 2021)

Techy talk on the bikes .... £25k for the Worx bike 
https://www.bikeradar.com/features/pro-bike/track-cycling-bikes-explained/


----------



## mjr (3 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> It seems they have decided: Filippo Ganna vs Team Elastoplast in the final.
> 
> Or is it still rumbling on?


Final is tomorrow, isn't it, so no need to rush the decision and get it wrong?


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

Men’s sprint silver. 
Women’s team pursuit silver.

Its good, but not what we are used to.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Final is tomorrow, isn't it, so no need to rush the decision and get it wrong?


For the moment it's looking like catch made - race won.


----------



## Beebo (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For the moment it's looking like catch made - race won.


Yes. GB are out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Men’s sprint silver.
> Women’s team pursuit silver.
> 
> Its good, but not what we are used to.


I suspect Kenny may retire too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2021)

Cycling is definitely the winner in the complicated rules competition, what with aero leg tape and guns and catches and so on. Athletics can only offer a feeble high jump countback system.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Aug 2021)

Great stuff! An OR/WR fest.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2021)

I suspect both Kennys will call it a day after these games. 
Great careers, top Olympians and will bow out gracefully with a couple more medals between them.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> I suspect both Kennys will call it a day after these games.
> Great careers, top Olympians and will bow out gracefully with a couple more medals between them.


It's not over yet, they'll have a chance of getting a more medals in the next few days.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Aug 2021)

theboxers said:


> You go where you look. The Danish rider was looking at the track and that's where he went.
> 
> The third GB rider was still riding for a time so was entitled to be where he was. I think the Dane thought he was a dropped #4 and was berating him for being on the racing line.


The Danish Team men's pursuit are the fastest team by a long way, they'll deserve their Gold medals.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The Danish Team men's pursuit are the fastest team by a long way, they'll deserve their Gold medals.


Especially if they mow down the opposition


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> I suspect both Kennys will call it a day after these games.
> Great careers, top Olympians and will bow out gracefully* with a couple more medals between them.*





GuyBoden said:


> It's not over yet, they'll have a chance of getting a more medals in the next few days.


I did kind of say that.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> I did kind of say that.


I'll have to put my reading glasses on, I hope the Kennys both enjoyed retirement in Chelford and the annual agriculture/live stock event.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2021)

The Danish guy was wrong for losing the plot and he was in the wrong. But it must have frightened the crap out of him. They soon got over it and was having a laugh at Chris Boardmans objection to the tape on their legs.


----------



## Va Va Froome (3 Aug 2021)

Just heard Ed Clancy retired today.

Expected after this games, but what an absolute giant of velodrome cycling.

The pursuit gold three-peat 2008/12/16 speaks for itself.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> Especially if they mow down the opposition


Here it is.

View: https://youtu.be/oBvLun9Aqjs

Looks like negligence on the part of the Danish rider but you decide. The '*"** them,'comment was totally unnecessary and unsportsmanlike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

Carlin put in an Olympic record time for GB in the men's sprint (the 200m flying start one against the clock), then along come the Netherlands who snatch the OR back with 2 riders on dead level times. These records don't last long in GB's hands.

Marchant qualified well in the Keirin.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2021)

Katie Marchant relegated for some reason,
Will ride again in the repocharge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Katie Marchant relegated for some reason,
> Will ride again in the repocharge.


She left her line to avoid becoming boxed in but slightly baulked the German(?) rider behind her. She looked strong enough to survive the repêchage.


----------



## Beebo (4 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She left her line to avoid becoming boxed in but slightly baulked the German(?) rider behind her. She looked strong enough to survive the repêchage.


She won the repechage, but has now expended more energy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

These men's pursuit events! Kiwis hit the ragged edge in a tight race against Australia, touch of wheels, 4th man down, as the front rider peels off expecting there to be 3 riders behind him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

Italy steals world record and defeat Denmark!


----------



## MasterDabber (4 Aug 2021)

Great result. Ganna,what a rider. So pleased for Italy.


----------



## Legs (4 Aug 2021)

Is it just me who has the impression that Jason Kenny doesn't have the same 'zip' that he used to have?


----------



## jowwy (4 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The Danish Team men's pursuit are the fastest team by a long way, *they'll deserve their Gold medals.*


oh dear........


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Carlin put in an Olympic record time for GB in the men's sprint (the 200m flying start one against the clock), then along come the Netherlands who snatch the OR back with 2 riders on dead level times.


The 1 rider sprints are possibly the most boring in the velodrome programme. I know they're "pure", but they don't make good entertainment, and cycling is in a fight with other Olympic sports so I wish they'd focus on the ones we want to watch! (well OK - MY favourites, anyway ... )
I turn off when they feature in the Omnium too 👎


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The Danish Team men's pursuit are the fastest team by a long way, they'll deserve their Gold medals.





jowwy said:


> oh dear........


Both teams were fast, but the Italian's had Filippo Ganna and got it together as a team today.

In the sprint, Carlin looks fast and Kenny has great tactics, I hope they are good enough for medals.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2021)

Brilliant finish by Ganna and the team, what a rider world champs, Giro, Olympics, and still only 25.


----------



## figbat (4 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Techy talk on the bikes .... £25k for the Worx bike
> https://www.bikeradar.com/features/pro-bike/track-cycling-bikes-explained/


The British bike is no looker is it?


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2021)

figbat said:


> The British bike is no looker is it?
> View attachment 602621


Made to do a job . You still need the legs to power it though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

figbat said:


> The British bike is no looker is it?
> View attachment 602621


If the aerodynamics are sound, you better get used to it because you'll see a lot more of them. Personally, it's more different than ugly.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2021)

figbat said:


> The British bike is no looker is it?
> View attachment 602621


Hope were on NW news showing the production of the GB bike in their Lancashire factory.


----------



## mjr (4 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If the aerodynamics are sound, you better get used to it because you'll see a lot more of them. Personally, it's more different than ugly.


Would something similar be legal in a road TT?

And I bet the UCI leadership breathed a big sigh of relief when Ganna and friends won! It wouldn't have been good if tapey crashey "we just do as we're told by the coaches"* Denmark had won.

*- paraphrasing. It did make me wish the reporter followed up by asking if they'd been told to take vitamin recovery injections, as we all know where athletes blindly following coaches has led so so often


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Would something similar be legal in a road TT?
> 
> And I bet the UCI leadership breathed a big sigh of relief when Ganna and friends won! It wouldn't have been good if tapey crashey "we just do as we're told by the coaches"* Denmark had won.
> 
> *- paraphrasing. It did make me wish the reporter followed up by asking if they'd been told to take vitamin recovery injections, as we all know where athletes blindly following coaches has led so so often


I've no idea but I can't think why not. There could well be a geared version on the draughtboard.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2021)

Where's the old dude in the pith helmet gone in the keirin? Progress? Bah humbug.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Excellent start for Walls in the Omnium. Won the scratch race, and came second in the elimination. Now leading by 4 points.

Carlin also rode fast and brave in the sprints to take his first of three. And now he's taken the second. Levy beaten. Impressive!


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Aug 2021)

Cav on Eurosport coverage with Carlton, beats the Beeb?


----------



## Mike_P (5 Aug 2021)

Has Cav gagged Carlton then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Cav on Eurosport coverage with Carlton, beats the Beeb?


Brotherton annoys me even more than Kirby massacring metaphors and then laughing at his own wonderfulness.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Aug 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Has Cav gagged Carlton then?


The Manx Missile has landed in the studio.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Hoover's wheelsucking Walls makes a strange phrase.

I've forgotten co-commentator Jo's surname and it's annoying me. Can anyone remind me?


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hoover's wheelsucking Walls makes a strange phrase.
> 
> I've forgotten co-commentator Jo's surname and it's annoying me. Can anyone remind me?


Rowsall-Shand?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hoover's wheelsucking Walls makes a strange phrase.
> 
> I've forgotten co-commentator Jo's surname and it's annoying me. Can anyone remind me?


Rowsell or sometimes Rowsell-Shand.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Rowsall-Shand?


Ah, thanks. Her name had completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Va Va Froome (5 Aug 2021)

Is this Walls race on BBC 1 live?

I’m so nervous but I’ve watched stuff this Olympics thinking it’s live and it’s not been!


----------



## Va Va Froome (5 Aug 2021)

That’s more like it! 

What a result for Walls!


----------



## Cathryn (5 Aug 2021)

GOLD!!!!! Lovely.


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2021)

Va Va Froome said:


> Is this Walls race on BBC 1 live?
> 
> I’m so nervous but I’ve watched stuff this Olympics thinking it’s live and it’s not been!


Yes should be as the headlines get updated just after the cover


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Superb riding from Walls.

(Really unlucky crash for Marchant in the keirin earlier today. Shame, because she was looking really strong.)


----------



## Va Va Froome (5 Aug 2021)

Brilliant: they are talking about the Maddison event on tv.

It‘a been a while but it’s back!


----------



## matticus (5 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Would something similar be legal in a road TT?


I think you would need some brakes!
;-)

I have a hunch that the aero benefit is tiny - which may be why we're not winning everything. But you can see why it should/might work; the rider's legs are disrupting the airflow so much in that "channel", that putting the frame+forks inline seems like it might allow clean air-flow down the gap [between wheels and rider]. A nice idea 👍

So anyway, in the real world with more crosswinds and the like ... well I'm going to speculate it won't have a big effect on the marketplace with UK testers. You can all quote me on this


----------



## Beebo (5 Aug 2021)

I think you’re right. 
Not sure it would work outdoors with cross winds, hills and corners. 
But who knows. 
I’m certainly not buying one to test my theory. 
where would I put my rack and panniers?😀



matticus said:


> I think you would need some brakes!
> ;-)
> 
> I have a hunch that the aero benefit is tiny - which may be why we're not winning everything. But you can see why it should/might work; the rider's legs are disrupting the airflow so much in that "channel", that putting the frame+forks inline seems like it might allow clean air-flow down the gap [between wheels and rider]. A nice idea 👍
> ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2021)

mjr said:


> Would something similar be legal in a road TT?


Funny you should say that ...
​_Hope unveils prototype for road-going version of Team GB’s Lotus track bike_​
https://road.cc/content/tech-news/hope-unveils-prototype-road-going-gb-track-bike-285423


----------



## MasterDabber (5 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Funny you should say that ...
> ​_Hope unveils prototype for road-going version of Team GB’s Lotus track bike_​
> https://road.cc/content/tech-news/hope-unveils-prototype-road-going-gb-track-bike-285423


Now that really hurts the eyes.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Now that really hurts the eyes.


Just in case anyone thought they were keeping themselves safe by not clicking the link ...


----------



## Mike_P (5 Aug 2021)

Something else to overtake me in a flash


----------



## matticus (5 Aug 2021)

_I wur raat about tha' saddle._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> _I wur raat about tha' saddle._


Curiously, it was filmed in Greenwich, London - the edge of the Point alongside Maidenstone Hill (goes past my first ever girlfriend's house) and the bottom of Maidenstone Hill. I can assure you they don't talk like that in Greenwich!


----------



## Andrew Br (5 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> I think you’re right.
> Not sure it would work outdoors with cross winds, hills and corners.
> But who knows.
> I’m certainly not buying one to test my theory.
> *where would I put my rack and panniers*?😀



I reckon those wide/long seat stays would stabilise the panniers nicely.
Also the clearance at the fork and rear of the bike should leave lots of room for wide tyres.
Sort the frame lay-up to incorporate some compliance and it could it be gravel bike nirvana .


----------



## cougie uk (6 Aug 2021)

I'll just modify my old TT bike with the carbon Tailfin.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

Gold and silver are looking orange in the men's sprint. Hoogland and Lavreysen are looking very, very strong. Carlin could not match Lavreysen for pure speed in his first outing


----------



## Cathryn (6 Aug 2021)

Madison is looking solid for the ladies. Fingers crossed. We are supposed to have left the house for a day out by now...but we're still watching.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Madison is looking solid for the ladies. Fingers crossed. We are supposed to have left the house for a day out by now...but we're still watching.


That was monstrous from Kenny and Archibald!


----------



## vickster (6 Aug 2021)

Fantastic by the Brits in the Madison


----------



## Cathryn (6 Aug 2021)

They were amazing. Total rockstars.


----------



## Legs (6 Aug 2021)

Who would bet against Laura Kenny in the Omnium after a performance like that?


----------



## T4tomo (6 Aug 2021)

No one could live with them, completely text book and utterly dominant


----------



## matticus (6 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I'll just modify my old TT bike with the carbon Tailfin.
> View attachment 602887


Damn - beaten to it.

I reckon if they're smart, Tailfin could leverage a big boost in sales out of this!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

Legs said:


> Who would bet against Laura Kenny in the Omnium after a performance like that?


Kenny's words to the BBC:

“Unbelievable - I’ve never wanted to win a race so much in all my life and I messaged Jason and said I feel like my Olympics ends today, I love the team pursuit but I felt relief when it was over because this was the one race I wanted to win - I just feel so relieved.''

I wonder whether it is a veiled way of announcing her way out of the sport, with today's race being the pinnacle of her career. I hope not though. She could out-medal Wiggins.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

These two Dutchmen both deserve gold!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)




----------



## Beebo (7 Aug 2021)

Jack Carlin involved in 2 crashes already.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

Beebo said:


> Jack Carlin involved in 2 crashes already.


Those repêchages turned into an elimination race!


----------



## Shadow (7 Aug 2021)

Enjoy watching the Madison. Great race. Danes rode brilliantly. Walls and Hayter good finish.


----------



## MasterDabber (7 Aug 2021)

Shadow said:


> Enjoy watching the Madison. Great race. Danes rode brilliantly. Walls and Hayter good finish.


Yes, good stuff. Also very pleased to see Cav's man, Mørkøv, get his reward for all the work he has done for others.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Aug 2021)

The track events have provided some great entertainment as well as a lot of GB medals.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> Yes, good stuff. Also very pleased to see Cav's man, Mørkøv, get his reward for all the work he has done for others.


Could be awkward if he waves his Olympic gold at Cav who famously missed out on one, partly due to the madison being dropped from the Olympics while he was world champion.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> The track events have provided some great entertainment as well as a lot of GB medals.


I've been enjoying watching them, especially the Madisons and pursuits.

At least I understand the Madison now. I went to watch a session at the Manchester velodrome shortly after it opened and I didn't know anything about the event back then. I was completely gobsmacked when the Madison started - I really couldn't get my head round what was going on!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've been enjoying watching them, especially the Madisons and pursuits.
> 
> At least I understand the Madison now. I went to watch a session at the Manchester velodrome shortly after it opened and I didn't know anything about the event back then. I was completely gobsmacked when the Madison started - I really couldn't get my head round what was going on!


I think it's easier at a velodrome - you get a far better idea of where the pack is. On TV, where the camera understandably focuses on the front riders, you can easily lose the big picture. Even then, it can be pretty confusing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2021)

Wow, I never expected that from Kenny. Luckily, neither did the others, which means he steals the Kierin final. Audacious gold. Seventh heaven!


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2021)

Legs said:


> Is it just me who has the impression that Jason Kenny doesn't have the same 'zip' that he used to have?


This aged well😀

To be fair I don’t think Jason Kenny even believed he could win that if it went down to a bunch sprint so had to pull a massive rabbit out of the hat.


----------



## matticus (8 Aug 2021)

Did anyone see Laura's Points Race ride? Was she ever in contention?


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2021)

Both have just been rerun, edited in terms of Lauras, on BBC1. Aside from the crash, was eliminated early in the elimination and to get a medal needed to gain a lap in the final but did not; did take the final double point sprint/finish


----------



## Va Va Froome (8 Aug 2021)

Great to see cycling still provide a ton of medals.

It’s been great fun from mountain biking, BMX jumps, triathlon, and the velo. But of diversity compared to road all the time! 

Enjoyed the Olympics.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2021)

Laura did also win the second event. A trawl of the BBC websites Olympic updates shows Jack Carlin finished eight in the minor Kerin final; there is a great video on there of Jack's reaction to Jasons ride timed at 4:22 (currently page 6)


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Aug 2021)

In the Laura Kenny interview, she inferred that she was tired during the elimination round, so kept to the bottom of the track for an easier ride, but that risked elimination. I'm not surprised after the big crash.

I couldn't believe what Jason Kenny did in the Keirin final. Wow, what a ride.......


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> In the Laura Kenny interview, she inferred that she was tired during the elimination round, so kept to the bottom of the track for an easier ride, but that risked elimination. I'm not surprised after the big crash.
> 
> I couldn't believe what Jason Kenny did in the Keirin final. Wow, what a ride.......


Brilliant wasn't it! I had heard he had won it so when the rerun came on I knew he was going to hold on to the lead but was great to watch. Can't wait for Paris now. Just 3 years and it will be better for tv times for us.


----------



## Martinsnos (8 Aug 2021)

Glad there was an apology.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/madsen-apologies-for-olympics-team-pursuit-crash-with-tanfield/


----------



## Shadow (8 Aug 2021)

Finished watching tv. Phenomenal ride by Mr Kenny, never seen a keirin like that.

And really pleased for Kelsey ‘quadzilla’ Mitchell 🇨🇦.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2021)

Shadow said:


> Finished watching tv. Phenomenal ride by Mr Kenny, never seen a keirin like that.
> 
> And really pleased for Kelsey ‘quadzilla’ Mitchell 🇨🇦.


I've just been catching up on what I missed before I managed to get up - Kenny actually won a very good qualifier and got the better of Lavreysen, who had been looking unbeatable at the outset of the competitions.

Mitchell looked really smooth against her sprint against Hinze. 

The Aussies hardly got a look in in the cycling. I wonder if they've had trouble getting the national team training properly with covid restrictions.


----------



## matticus (8 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Aussies hardly got a look in in the cycling.


To be fair, they played a key part in Kenny's keirin gold ride 👍


----------



## matticus (8 Aug 2021)

Did anyone see the feature on Christina Vogel's career post-crash? Really heart-warming


----------



## andrew_s (9 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> To be fair, they played a key part in Kenny's keirin gold ride 👍


The Australian team had an interesting take on it (since deleted)





They got a fair amount of stick for it, including some comments asking how much his backhander had been
https://www.sbs.com.au/cyclingcentr...-wins-keirin-gold-glaetzer-attracts-criticism


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2021)

andrew_s said:


> The Australian team had an interesting take on it (since deleted)
> View attachment 603432
> 
> They got a fair amount of stick for it, including some comments asking how much his backhander had been
> https://www.sbs.com.au/cyclingcentr...-wins-keirin-gold-glaetzer-attracts-criticism


Unfair to blame it on Glaetzer for me. Kenny was truly audacious and it took so much time for it to sink in that Kenny was already well away. And he didn't hold the other riders up either....


----------



## BrumJim (10 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Unfair to blame it on Glaetzer for me. Kenny was truly audacious and it took so much time for it to sink in that Kenny was already well away. And he didn't hold the other riders up either....


Kenny took advantage of a 1in1000 opportunity. Glaetzer gifted him that opportunity, although there are other riders behind him that could have closed the gap.

Was it the previous Olympics where the Keirin had to be restarted twice as everyone was bunched up right behind the Derney and a bit too keen to start racing?


----------



## mjr (10 Aug 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Was it the previous Olympics where the Keirin had to be restarted twice as everyone was bunched up right behind the Derney and a bit too keen to start racing?


No one was disqualified, so was it just an official with an itchy trigger finger?
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ught-keirin-official-bit-trigger-happy-275545


----------

